# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dëbime emigrantësh nga Mbretëria e Bashkuar

## White_Angel

2 Prill  
Emigracioni shqiptarë në Angli 

Anglia gati dëbimin e kosovarit nga Prekazi. Shumë të tjerë në radhë 
për t'u deportuar 

Përparim Demaj u shpall qytetar-model në Manchester 

Autoritetet britanike të emigracionit e kanë më të lehtë që të 
dëbojnë nga vendi, një qytetar model, i cili jep kontributin e tij 
në shoqërinë angleze, sesa një njeri të inkriminuar. I tillë është 
edhe rasti i shqiptarit nga Prekazi, Përparim Dema. Por, përpara se 
të tregohet historia e Demës, është me vend për të eksploruar 
realitetin e përditshëm të jetës së shqiptarëve të ndershëm dhe 
atyre të krimit në Britaninë e Madhe. Përfshi mungesën e një 
organizimi ose lobingu në mbrojtje të emigrantëve, siç ka ndodhur në 
Greqi apo Itali. 
Shqetësimi 

Disa ditë më parë, numri një i Rendit shqiptar, Igli Toska, gjatë 
një vizite në Belgjikë, shprehu shqetësimin për kriminelët 
shqiptarë, që fshihen si azilantë në këtë shtet. Tani Toskës do t'i 
duhet me doemos që deklaratën e bërë në Bruksel ta përsërisë gjatë 
vizitës së tij të ardhshme në Londër. Nëse Brukseli shquhet për 
numrin e madh të kriminelëve, që kanë fituar statusin e azilantit 
politik, ku më i fundit prej tyre ishte Altin Arapi, po ashtu në 
Britaninë e Madhe shumë të tjerë "wanted" e bëjnë gjumin e qetë, 
falë azileve të garantuara nga Home Office (Ministria e Brendshme 
Angleze). E nëse kriminelët shqiptarë të Anglisë zënë faqet e para 
të shtypit, duke u bërë pararoja e komunitetit shqiptar, ose më keq 
identifikimi i këtij komuniteti me veprat e tyre, njerëzit e 
ndershëm gjenden tërësisht pa përkrahje, dhe dëbohen dita- ditës, 
apo mbahen të mbyllur në qendra detencioni. Në asnjë rast, gjatë 
tetë viteve të fundit, asnjë nga intelektualët e shumtë shqiptarë, 
që jetojnë dhe punojnë në Britaninë e Madhe, nuk kanë marrë mundimin 
të shkruajnë 20 rreshta për të marrë në mbrojtje pozitat e dobëta 
dhe të pambrojtura të bashkëkombasve të tyre. 


Sa here që shtypi britanik ka ndërmarrë investigime të rreme, si 
rasti i gazetës News Of The World me "Rrëmbimin e Viktoria Beckam" 
askushi s'u bë i gjallë t'i dërgonte një letër ankese komisionit të 
mediave. 

Ndarja në komunitetin shqiptarë në Angli duket e madhe 

Grupimet e emigrantëve në tre grupe, intelektualë, njerëz të 
thjeshtë që punojnë dokudo dhe kriminelë, bën që asnjëri prej këtyre 
grupeve të bashkohet me njëri- tjetrin. 


Triumfi krimit 

Pasojat e mosorganizimit të shqiptarëve në Britaninë e Madhe, thënë 
ndryshe mosdëgjimi i zërit të tyre, pavarësisht përpjekjeve të 
zbehta nga individë apo grupe të caktuara emigrantësh, janë të qarta 
me dëme të mëdha. Kjo, pasi grupi i tretë pikërisht i njerëzve të 
krimit të triumfojë falë bëmave të tyre dhe zënies vend gjithnjë e 
më shpesh në faqet e para të gazetave britanike. 

Megjithëse iniciativat e herepashershme për organizimin e 
komunitetit nga ambasadori Kastriot Robo dhe stafi i tij kanë qenë 
të vazhdueshme dhe mbesin të tilla, gjërat janë rrokullisur shumë 
pak për mirë në drejtimin e duhur të përsosmërisë së jetës së 
organizuar të komunitetit me 50000 shqiptarë. 

Janë me qindra rastet kur shqiptarë të devotshëm si nga Shqipëria 
dhe Kosova, janë përballuar me dëbimet vetëm për arsye se atyre nuk 
u është garantuar azili. Askushi nuk ka dalë në mbrojtje të tyre. 
Ndërkohë në anën tjetër që Qeveria angleze po paguan faturat mijëra 
paundëshe të disa gjyqeve maratonë të hapura nga avokatët e disa 
shqiptarëve kriminelë, që nuk duan të ekstradohen në Shqipëri për të 
dalë para drejtësisë për krimet e kryera. 

Ndërkohë që shqiptarët e krimit, shumë prej tyre me llogari të 
hapura me drejtësinë shqiptare apo ato evropiane, u është garantuar 
azil. 

Ata kanë fituar "licensën" për të vazhduar të qetë aktivitetet 
kriminale. Vetë ministri i Brendshëm, Charls Clarke, në një 
intervistë për gazetën "News of The World", në lidhje me kriminelin 
e ekspozuar Besnik Qema, i cili nuk mund të dëbohet, pasi ka azilin 
e garantuar, u shpreh: "Ky është sistemi ynë që duhet ndryshuar". 
Thënë ndryshe, krimineli Qema, me azil të garantuar, nuk mund të 
dëbohet, por njerëzit e ndershëm dhe punëtorë, duhet të lënë 
Anglinë. Problemi në dukje është i thjeshtë për autoritetet e 
emigracionit, por me shumë pasoja pse jo krijon trauma, për ata 
shqiptarë, të cilët duhet të lënë Anglinë. 

Dëbimi 

Gazeta "Metropol" ka mësuar se Përparim Demaj, shqiptar nga Prekazi, 
i Drenicës, është në rrezik që të dëbohet, edhe pse ai është punëtor 
social në komunën e Manchesterit dhe ndihmon pacientët që vuajnë nga 
HIV-i dhe AIDS-i. 

Puna e tij shembullore në ndihmë të pacientëve me HIV, nuk ka mbetur 
pa tërhequr vëmendjen e politikanëve rajonal. Kështu, lideri 
laburist i kësaj komune, Richard Leese, sulmoi politikën qeveritare 
angleze, e cila po rrezikon që të deportoj shqiptarin të përshkruar 
si njëri nga qytetarët model të qytetit. 

Mungesa në personel ka detyruar qeverinë angleze të Toni Bler 
të "importojë" personel mjekësor nga vende të ndyshme, të cilët 
duhet të shërbejnë në sistemin e NHS-sit, në krizë për mjekë e 
infermierë. 

Si pasojë e kësaj situate, komuna e Manchesterit u detyrua që të 
rekrutojë 12 mjekë nga Kanadaja, me qëllim që të plotësoj nevojën 
për këtë profesion që paguhet vetëm £13,000 në vit, dhe është 
absurde se si qeveria hezitoi që Përparimit t'ja jepte vizën e 
punës. 


Përballë një absurditeti të tillë, autoritetet komunale i 
kërkuan "Ministrisë së Brendshme Angleze" Home Office të mundësonte 
dhënien e vizës së punës, por kjo u refuzua për shkak se Përparimi 
ka kërkuar azil dhe si duket është i nënkualifikuar. 

Qytetari model 

Përparimi doli nga shkolla në moshën 14 vjeçe që të punoj në fermën 
e familjes në Prekaz, dhe nga atje iku në Angli, në korrik të vitit 
1998 nga frika e genocidit, dy ditë para se trupat serbe të sulmojnë 
rajonin. I preokupuar maksimalisht me jetën e re, por me mallin për 
Prekazin, Përparimi do të bëhej një student shembullor. Qëndrimi i 
tij shembullor në Manchester, vlen të marrë lëvdatat maksimale. 

Ai mësoj shpejt anglishten, filloj të punoj si përkthyes, ndihmës në 
përkujdesjen e të të sëmurve mental dhe punëtor përkrahës i 
komunitetit për njerëzit me HIV dhe AIDS. Ai mori kualifikimet NVQ 
niveli 2 dhe NVQ niveli 3, në lidhje me përkujdesjen. 

Por në korrik të 2004, avokati i tij e njoftoj se Home Office ka 
vendosur se ai më nuk ka të drejtë të punoj në Britani dhe mund të 
deportohet. 

Home Office thotë se azilkërkuesit nuk i takojnë asaj kategorie që 
të munden të kërkojnë leje të punës. Aplikimi për punë në këtë rast 
duhet të bëhet nga Kosova. 
Nuk është e qartë se çka do të ndodhë me Përparimin nëse ai, gruaja 
dhe dy djemtë e tij do të dëbohen. 

Por ajo që duket shumë qartë është fakti se një njeri i kualifikuar 
për të cilin shërbimi shëndetësor ka nevojë po dëbohet, ndërsa shumë 
bashkëkombas të tij, që jetojnë me ndihma sociale dhe nuk punojnë, 
apo të përfshirë në krim, kanë mundësinë të jetojnë të qetë në 
Angli. 

Kujt tjetër mund t'i mbetet faji, përveç burokratëve pijanecë të 
Londrës në zyrat e emigracionit dhe lejeve të punës? 

Politika 

E nëse çështja e emigrantëve, të cilët kërkojnë të punojnë me 
dokumente të rregullta është njëra anë e medaljes, tjetra është ajo 
e azilantëve ilegalë, siç quhen ndryshe azilantët e dështuar. 

Për këta të fundit, shqetësimi ka arritur në majën e piramidës 
shtetërore angleze, pikërisht tani në prag të zjedhje elektrorale, 
ku Bler kërkon të fitojë për të tretën herë votat e britanikëve. 

Toni Bler, duke parë presionin gjithnjë në rritje, që po krijon 
problemi i azilkërkuesve, ka pranuar se ai ishte realisht i 
shqetësuar rreth numrit të azilantëve të dështuar, të cilët nuk 
largoheshin nga vendi. Shifrat e fundit tregojnë se vetëm gjysma e 
atyre që nuk kanë fituar azilin, janë detyruar me forcë që të lënë 
Anglinë. Prandaj Toni Bler, i cili e kupton se ky problem do të jetë madhor 
gjatë fushatës së tanishme elektorale, kërkon të rrisë numrin e të 
dëbuarve nga vendi. Gjithçka për t'i treguar opinionit se problemi 
po mbahet nën kontroll dhe se qeveria po tregohet e ashpër në këtë 
çështje. "Ne kemi një traditë fisnike për t'i ofruar vendstrehim 
atyre të cilëve i largohen persekutimit. Por, sistemi i azilit duhet 
që të jetë i drejtë me të gjithë", ka komentuar Bler. Pikërisht 
problemet me azilkërkuesit në vend, bëri që vitin e shkuar ministrja 
e Emigracionit, Beverly Hughes, të japë dorëheqjen. Që nga ardhja në 
pushtet e laburistëve, ky ka qenë një problem, i cili ka shqetësuar 
qeverinë gjatë të gjithë kohës, duke u akuzuar nga opozita 
konservatore si të dështuar në zgjidhjen e problemit. 






Masat 

Shefi i laburistëve anglezë, Toni Bler, e ka të qartë se problemi 
nuk mund të zgjidhet vetëm me deportimin e azilantëve të dështuar 
nga Anglia. Për këtë, ai bëri ndryshime në ligj, të cilat u aprovuan 
nga parlamenti. Që nga java e ardhshme ata persona që kapen duke 
hyrë në Britani me dokumente false, apo i grisin ato me të mbërritur 
në pikat aeroportuale do të dënohem me dy vjet burg. Kjo masë 
ekstreme, e para e këtij lloji në Evropë, kërkon të minimizojë në 
maksimumin e mundshëm hyrjet ilegale në vend. Jo vetëm kaq. Në masat 
shtrenguese të qeverisë Bler përfshihen edhe shtimi i kapacitetit 
mbajtës të qendrave të detencionit me 1000 vende, duke trefishuar 
këtë kapacitet. Fillimjavën e ardhshme fillon së funksionuari qendra 
e largimit të emigrantëve, e quajtur "Immigration Removal Centre 
Heathrow". 

Bler ka paralajmëruar shtetet që "prodhojnë" azilantë të dështuar se 
ata duhet që të shpejtojnë procesin e pranimit të këtyre personave 
sa më parë. Edhe teknologjia më e fundit, ajo biometrike e 
pasaportave, është futur në luftën e Blerit me emigrantët, duke 
përfshirë në vizat e lëshuara për të hyrë në Angli, biometric dhe 
biological të dhëna, duke ndaluar falsifikimin e tyre. 


White_Angel

----------


## White_Angel

*Disa te dhena per shqipetaret ne Britanin e Madhe*  



- Sipas statistikave jozyrtare, në Britaninë e Madhe jetojnë rreth 
50000 shqiptarë. 

- Numri i emigrantëve shqiptarë erdhi duke u rritur pas vitit '98. 

- Emigrantët shqiptarë janë përqëndruar në Londër, sepse mundësitë 
për t'u punësuar janë më të mëdha. 

- Ndërsa në Irlandë numri i emigrantëvë arrin nga 2000 deri në 3000 
vetë. 

- Nga viti në vit ka një rritje të studentëve shqiptarë, që 
frekuentojnë universitetet angleze. Vetëm në universitetin e 
Oxfordit studiojnë më shumë se 50 studentë shqiptarë. 

- Krahas shumicës së njerëzve që punojnë, bie në sy dhe një rritje e 
grupeve kriminale, të cilat kanë vepruar në shtete të tjera të 
Evropës. 

- Shumë emigrantë kanë arritur të hapin biznese private, restorante, 
lavazhe makinash, internet kafe, apo dhe në dy kompani, të cilat 
merren me sigurimin e klubeve të natës, apo të personave VIP. 

*Ja masat e propozuara nga Toni Bler*  


Dyfishim i numrit të personave të deportuar nga Anglia. 

-Dy vjet burg për ata që përdorin dokumente falso hyrjeje. 

-Dy vjet burg atyre që grisin dokumentet e udhëtimit kur mbërrijnë 
në Angli. 

-Inkurajim qeverive të tjera të pranojnë shtetasit e tyre që do të 
deportohen. 

-Rritje e survejimit në ambientet aeroportuale. 

-Ritje të masave shtrënguese ndaj azilantëve. 

-Shtim të kapacitetit të qendrave të detencionit. 

-10 vjet burg trafikantëve të emigrantëve 

-Mashtrimi në kërkesën e azilit, akt kriminal i dënueshëm me burg. 

-2 vjet burg nëse këshilluesit e azilantëve thyejnë ligjin. 

-Shtimin e 100 gjykatësve për apelet e azilantëve. 

-Rritjen e numrit të gjykatava nga 56 në 103. 

-4 javë kohë për shqytimin e kërkesës për azil. 

-Punësimin e 320 oficerëve të tjerë emigracioni. 

-Shtimin e 23 milionë paund buxhetit së ndihmës legale për 
azilantët. 

-Shtimin e 1000 përkthyesve në shërbim të gjykatave. 



White_Angel

----------


## colins1111979

vaj medet ne sklleverit e shkrete ik ketej e ik andej nuk na e lane vendin kun mo vlla ca bohet keshtu             a ka zot  ?????  |||||||||||   ku eshte????? nese ka
po si nuk i erdhi fundi kesaj bote si thoni

----------

